# Verslavingen > Roken >  Otwennings Verschijnselen

## theo

wie kan mij de goude tip geven voor ontwennings verschijnselen
ben al een paar keer gestopt met roken
een keer met zyban gaat niet kan ik niet tegen
een keer met nicotine pleisters zogou als je stopt krijg je ook die ontwennings verschijnselen
kan het roken zelf goed laten maar als die pijn in mijn buik komt dan zwicht ik weer
wie kan mij helpen

groeten theo

----------


## Carla

Hallo Theo, de gouden oplossing heb ik helaas niet voor jou.
dit is voor mij ook weer de 1e stopdag , dus krijgen we het allebei de eerste maanden heel zwaar,
maar het moet toch één keer lukken.
heel veel succes en sterkte.

----------


## odykmans

Dag Theo, ik wilde morgen Zban gaan halen bij mpijn dokter maar lees er zoveel slechts over&#33; Kan je mij aub uitleggen waarom je er last van had?

Thks&#33;&#33;

Olivier die op 15/10 wil stoppen...(en ook geen raad weet...)

----------


## theo

ha odykmans

ja kan ik wel ja ik heb ze 2 dagen gebruikt ik zach alles wazig als of drugs op had voelde mijn benen niet meer geen kracht meer mijn bloed druk ging van 80/120 naar 60/105 hartkloppingen 
dus da ging niet goed voelde mijn eigen echt klote
maar wil niet zeggen dat jij dat krijgt sommige mensen wel sommige niet
dus als je hier aan begint kijk het een dag af gaat het goed dan ga je door
maar als het niet goed gaat vervellende bij verschijnselen echt meteen kappen anders gaat het niet goed kan je zelfs gek van worden
kijk maar s in de zyban forum het staat ook in de bijsluiter van zyban van die bij verschijnselen
hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt

groeten theo

----------


## Zafira

Blijkbaar heb ik mazzel; heb slechts 2 dagen last gehad van beetje vreemd gevoel, daarna geen klachten meer. Slik al 12 dagen Zyban,
en ben vandaag met roken gestopt.
Kan dus niet vertellen hoe het verder afloopt, maar van de Zyban heb ik dus niet zo`n last .

Groetjes, Zafira

----------

